# Im new and need help finding another tank



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Im pretty new to this. And have searched everywhere on the internet to buy a 75 or larger fish tank. (just the tank, no stand) and can't seem to find anything. Will someone point me in the direction please :-?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Glass aquariums are very expensive to ship, so most of us buy fish tanks locally. There are a few companies who do custom jobs and can deliver, but it takes a pretty big tank to justify the shipping (usually 150+ gal).

I'd suggest checking out your local fish store. In Charlotte just a bare 75 gal tank runs around $175, $150 "if ya know somebody"...

The more rural the area the more expensive such things tend to be as sales volumes are lower and shipping is likely to be higher for the store owner.

If your interested in buying used (which I highly suggest considering) then watch your local Craig's List, News Paper, Yard Sales, etc, etc. Also check for a local fish club and see if there are members in your area. We often swap stuff around or know about a good local find. I'm not sure where along the Blue Ridge you are but your welcome to check out Charlotte's fish club site. We have members all over the Carolinas and some up into Virginia.

CAAS - http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/index.php

Best of luckâ€¦


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Half of my tanks are from craigslist. If you don't see one, post in the pets section and general section what you want and you will get several responses (at least thats what happens in my area)


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

CL, petsmart, or even Ebay. Shouldn't be too hard to find. Standard 75's are pretty common.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Ebay there slim and not basic and are pick up only. Not to mention EXPENSIVE


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Like everyone else has typed Craig's List is your friend.

http://craigslist.org

Pick your state and the closest city and do searches for all of the following individually. aquarium, aquariums, fish tank, fish tanks, freshwater, fresh water, saltwater, salt water. Do the searches in the "for sale" section and the "community" section.

You should be able to find a 75 gallon tank by itself or complete. You may even be able to find a bigger tank for cheap. A 90 gallon tank is the same footprint as a 75 just 24-25" tall instead of 20" tall.

Earlier today in my area there was someone selling an "80 gallon" with stand and canopy for $65. I didn't have the money or I would have emailed them. I've got too many tanks anyway. Lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

IrkedCitizen said:


> I've got too many tanks anyway. Lol.


How dare you say such a thing...


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> IrkedCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I've got too many tanks anyway. Lol.
> ...


I know I know. But I am done buying aquariums unless there is an amazing deal that I cannot pass up.

I just picked up a 30x18x25 aquarium with glass top, couple lights, and a crappy stand that needs to be replaced for free. I don't know if it holds water or not but it doesn't appear to be cracked so I can reseal it if need be.


----------

